# Sony Bravia kdl40s2000 - red blinking lines



## superriku (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello, we own a sony bravia kdl40s2000 & today we turned it on to find 7 dotted red blinking lines going vertically across the screen. There's also a bunch of white dots all over the screen. Both of these are barely noticeable (especially the white dots), but they're definitely there. They seem to blink at a steady pace.

Has anyone ever ran into or heard of this problem before?

Thanks in advance.
Mandy


----------

